
Siberian hermit airlifted to hospital over leg pain - unreal37
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jan/15/siberian-hermit-agafia-lykova-russia-airlifted-to-hospital-over-leg-pain?CMP=fb_gu
======
unreal37
Her family lived 150 miles from the nearest village, alone in the Russian
wilderness for more than 40 years until they were discovered. And she still
remains there living alone.

------
ommunist
"The vast forest littered with space junk" is very good metaphor of modern
Russia.

